# Orcotuna o "Nuestro Origen" (Advertencia: contiene muchas fotos)



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

Jassan03 said:


> de corazon te digo que tu pueblo me gusto too much...!! esa foto de la banda me hizo acordar a mi abuela,que cuando ella escucha banda en fiestas patronales (justo estuvo tocando una marinera la banda) sale a bailar con los musicos...!!!! y a mi pues, me encanta este tipo de fiestas...como los niños les da lo mismo bailar con banda o con cd, la cosa es pasarla bien...!!!
> 
> Y bueno, que mas puedo comentar...las fotos lo dicen todo.,...de verdad esta lindo tu pueblo, yo tambien vengo de uno asi, en chiclayo.


Gracias Jassan! recuerdo que mi abuela era muy bailarina también. Las fiestas en provincias tienen un significado muy especial, que muestra claramente lo diferente que es la mentalidad de las personas que han nacido o crecido en la Sierra. 



alvarobendezu said:


> Amplio valle, bastante agua, buen potencial.
> Gracias por las fotos


No hay porqué Alvaro, gracias por la visita!


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

En efecto Papiriqui, las fiestas son algo fundamental en provincias. Le dan balance a las jornadas laborales que a veces son muy pesadas. Salud! :cheers:

asi es,, escuche q trabajan duro todo el año...pero el dia de la fiesta patronal, se visten ,gastan y chupan..como no lo hiceron el resto del año,jajaja.
me agrada esa foto ,,en donde invitan a una chica a bailar ..y parece q a esta le ha dado "una paralisis facial" jajajaj


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Me ha gustaaaado, me ha parecido muy boniiiito, haz tenido mucha sonriiiisa, haz tenido coreografía por eso yo te doy… 5 angelitos. :rofl:

Sha en serio, ta bueno el thread, me ha encantado, ahora aclárame algo ¿Orcotuna queda en el valle del Mantaro y formará parte del futuro conurbano de Huancayo-Orcotuna-Jauja?  o estoy equivocado, talvez hayan más Orcotunas en otras partes del país, saludos.


----------



## forestoso (Aug 25, 2007)

*Olor a eucaliptos*

Muy buenas las fotos, creo que a muchos nos ha transportado a la sierra.
Me gustan sobretodo las que muestran el campo y los árboles.

Buena observación de Alvaro Bendezú hay partes del valle que tienen buena dotación de agua, pero las partes altas son cultivos de secano. Nos falta hacer mas eficiente el uso de este recurso. Pero ya existen buenas iniciativas, por ejemplo Pronamachcs que tiene mas de 20 anhos.

Las retamas son infaltables en el paisaje serrano, aunque tambien se observan en algunos valles de la costa. Curiosamente es una planta del viejo mundo, quien ha estado en Espanha, Italia, Francia ha visto esas flores a lo largo de las carreteras, incluso en ALemania y no se que paises mas.
Las semillas fueron llevadas a nuestro continente muy probable prendidas en la lana de las ovejas, que es asi como se propagan. 

Las flores violetas de las papas relajan la vista.


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

papiriqui said:


> En efecto Papiriqui, las fiestas son algo fundamental en provincias. Le dan balance a las jornadas laborales que a veces son muy pesadas. Salud! :cheers:
> 
> asi es,, escuche q trabajan duro todo el año...pero el dia de la fiesta patronal, se visten ,gastan y chupan..como no lo hiceron el resto del año,jajaja.
> me agrada esa foto ,,en donde invitan a una chica a bailar ..y parece q a esta le ha dado "una paralisis facial" jajajaj


Si hay algo que es "ley" en provincias es pegarsela hasta morir. :cheers:

La mueca de la chica creo que era por la chela, porque la vi bailando todo el rato que estuve tomandole fotos a la gente :lol:





Poligono said:


> Me ha gustaaaado, me ha parecido muy boniiiito, haz tenido mucha sonriiiisa, haz tenido coreografía por eso yo te doy… 5 angelitos. :rofl:
> 
> Sha en serio, ta bueno el thread, me ha encantado, ahora aclárame algo ¿Orcotuna queda en el valle del Mantaro y formará parte del futuro conurbano de Huancayo-Orcotuna-Jauja?  o estoy equivocado, talvez hayan más Orcotunas en otras partes del país, saludos.


Poli! mmm... no te "cacto" :nuts:

Qué es el "futuro conurbano de Huancayo-Orcotuna-Jauja"? hasta donde tengo entendido no hay otro Orcotuna en el mundo :cheers:




forestoso said:


> Muy buenas las fotos, creo que a muchos nos ha transportado a la sierra.
> Me gustan sobretodo las que muestran el campo y los árboles.
> 
> Buena observación de Alvaro Bendezú hay partes del valle que tienen buena dotación de agua, pero las partes altas son cultivos de secano. Nos falta hacer mas eficiente el uso de este recurso. Pero ya existen buenas iniciativas, por ejemplo Pronamachcs que tiene mas de 20 anhos.
> ...


Gracias por la info Forestoso! La naturaleza y los colores de la sierra peruana son increíbles. Admirar eso y querer captarlo con una cámara es una labor bastante furstrante... pero a pesar de que no se llegue a lograr el objetivo, creo que vale la pena intentarlo. 

Mi favorita es la popular "flor de papa"...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Seguro estaba a tu lado la Dra Camilita:



Poligono said:


> Me ha gustaaaado, me ha parecido muy boniiiito, haz tenido mucha sonriiiisa, haz tenido coreografía por eso yo te doy… 5 angelitos. :rofl:


:rofl:

:cheers:​


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

OmarPERU said:


> Poli! mmm... no te "cacto" :nuts:
> 
> Qué es el "futuro conurbano de Huancayo-Orcotuna-Jauja"? hasta donde tengo entendido no hay otro Orcotuna en el mundo :cheers:


Gracias por la aclaración, pensaba que podría haber mas Orcotunas en el Perú, así como encuentras muchos nombres de pueblos repetidos en toda el territorio peruano.

El conurbano Huancayo-Orcotuna-Jauja  aún no se forma, talvez en un par de décadas.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

ojala .. no se llegue a dar esa conurbacion,,por q depredaria el valle del mantaro..mas bien en vez de expandirse..deberian crecer hacia arriba..(huancayo) .debemos cuidar nuestros suelos fertiles....acuerdense q ya estamos sufriendo los efectos del calentamiento global..no se como sera en un par de decadas.


----------



## Jhaircito (Feb 21, 2008)

las imagenes son geniales.. felicidades........ ojala tenga la oportunidad de visitar esta joyita.. =)


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

He oido de ese pueblo, un amigo es de alli, estudió conmigo en la universidad, creo está cerca a Huancayo.

Tranquilo y agradable, me gustó.


----------



## sajinito (Aug 26, 2008)

Orcotuna pertenece a la prov de Concepciòn, cuya poblacion en un 90 por ciento se dedica a la agricultura. Està situada en las faldas de un cerro, la parte alta es una planicie con agricultura intensiva, pero dependiente de las lluvias....la parte baja y cruzando la carretera, tambien intensamente agrìcola pero si con regadio permanente. Tiene una plaza de toros con un aforo aprox de 7000 personas, y es la màs grande del centro del paìs, fue construìda de a pocos por los mayordomos q cada año animan la fiesta de la Virgen de Cocharcas, todos los 8 de setiembre...que pese a quien le pese y a juzgar por comentarios foràneos es la fiesta màs concurrida, costumbrista y tìpica de todo el Valle del Mantaro, tanto asi q en los tiempos del ferrocarril llegaban trenes completos desde Lima sólo para la fiesta, coches llenos de cerveza, todos para la fiesta de Orcotuna, la estaciòn de San Jerònimo era una fiesta, con visitantes, familiares, cargadores, camiones, carretas y acèmilas para llevar los bultos. Los mejores lechoneros del centro son de Orcotuna, antes lo eran tambièn los turrones...costumbre esta ùltima q casi ha desaparecido.
Hay q evitar q el valle se urbanice, como parece se està haciendo entre San Jerònimo y Huancayo, Huancayo tiene q crecer hacia arriba, no hacia los costados, y es tarea de los alcaldes no convertir terrenos agricolas en urbanos.
Tengo muchas fotos de Orcotuna..a ver si alguien me enseña como postearlas acà.


----------



## cesarpoooool (May 26, 2008)

Que buenas fotos de Orcotuna practicamente muesta como es la actividad en el Valle del Mantaro y muestra lo pintorescos e interesantes que pueden ser todos pueblos que estan alrededor del valle. Sobre la expansion urbana en Huancayo se esta dando mas que nada en Pilcomayo y San Jeronimo que son distritos de Huancayo y que rodean junto a Sicaya(perteneciente a Huancayo) a Orcotuna pertenece a la provincia de Concepcion con crecimiento urbano bajo por el centralismo de Huancayo(en la region central claro esta)


----------



## sajinito (Aug 26, 2008)

Aqui una vista panoràmica de una parte del pueblo, es de febrero del 2006, la iglesia q se ve al fondo a la derecha es la del santuario de la Virgen de Cocharcas, en las faldas del cerro de Jerusalem, con su capilla y cruz en la cumbre. Abajo a la izquierda medio de perfil, una simpàtica casa q ya se verà mejor en siguiente foto.





En esta foto se ve la casa q mencionè en la foto anterior, con un aire muy de pueblo de provincias españolas




Otra panoràmica pero en un dìa lluvioso




Vista de la entrada al pueblo desde la zona agrìcola




El colegio San Francisco de Asis




Vista del arco de entrada, el edificio amarillo es donde funciona el municipio, capaz hubiera sido mejor menos alto y de color blanco, desentona un poco con el entorno.




Una mejor vista del edificio del municipio, actualmente funcionan alli locutorios, cabinas de internet y farmacia.


----------



## DcB '08 (Aug 5, 2008)

Precioso thread de nuestra pintoresca Orcotuna, hay muchos pueblos en el Valle del Mantaro, muchos threads por hacer, a ver si alguien se anima.....


----------



## fredsale (Jul 27, 2008)

muy xvere ese pueblo aunque en sapallanga tambien se celebra la virgen de cocharcas.................................................


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Qué bonito volver a visitar este thread, y hasta con nuevas imágenes, ¡gracias por las fotos!!! 

OmarPERU, ¡se te extrañaaaaa!!!!


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

Hola a todos y gracias por los comentarios y por la fotos adicionales.

Canelita! muchas gracias por tus palabras, recien estoy tratando de volver al forum mas activamente. Estuve desconectado un buen tiempo principalmente porque he estado full de trabajo, despues estuve un mes de vacaciones y ahora regresé y estoy full con la chamba  prometo que verás mas posts y threads mios pronto :cheers:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

OmarPERU said:


> Hola a todos y gracias por los comentarios y por la fotos adicionales.
> 
> Canelita! muchas gracias por tus palabras, recien estoy tratando de volver al forum mas activamente. Estuve desconectado un buen tiempo principalmente porque he estado full de trabajo, despues estuve un mes de vacaciones y ahora regresé y estoy full con la chamba  prometo que verás mas posts y threads mios pronto :cheers:


Omar has revividoooooooo jajajaja Bien, se esperan tus fotos!

sajinito, aunque no hay problema con el creador de este thread, es preferible que hagas un thread nuevo para colocar fotos de tu autoría.

Gracias


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

Estoy de acuerdo con que se mantengan los techos de dos aguas con tejas rojas, son parte de las características de los pueblos andinos. Las casas lucirían más bonitas si pintaran las paredes de blanco. Las fotos de la campiña incitan a escaparse unos días de la ciudad. Conozco poco la sierra, aún no he tenido la oportunidad de pegarme una tranca allá, pero me imagino que la resaca debe ser extremadamente dolorosa, teniendo en cuenta que soy susceptible al soroche cuando estoy más allá de los 3000 metros sobre el nivel del mar.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

wow, me encantó, es un pueblo hermoso y autoctono


----------

